# Good food near to Haggerston castle / Edinburgh



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all can anyone suggest some good eating places around Haggerston castle??? also Edingburgh.We will be going shortly,then depending on weather moving futher up Scotland,nothing planed after Edingburgh so any suggestions welcomed (sites etc) No limits as to where just out for adventure/sight seeing,thanks 
terry


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

You could try and make a booking at the Caravan Club site in Edinburgh. It's in a great location and has an excellent bus service. I hav never stayed on it (live in Edinburgh) but it gets very very busy around this time of the year.

Well worth a look.


If you need any more information on Edinburgh just drop me a PM

Regards,

Stewart


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Stewart we are booked on it for a week, then moving on north wards or west wards? not too sure yet but the boss wants to visit loch lomond if poss(song)so may go north then over to west down to L/Lomond,any decent places in E/b to eat? not too bothered on cost.(Best cheese sarnie in my life from a small bakers with sawdust on the floor 10p about 25 yrs ago,probably shut now :lol: :lol: )
terry


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

If it's fish and chips go to Robert Smiths; as you approach Berwick from the old road Scremeston to Berwick road you pass under the main London to Edinburgh railway bridge, the shop is immediately on your left. There is also a multi award winning Indian restaurant on Bridge street Berwick.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Texas, fish & chips sound good - India NO CHANCE! but I do like chinese :wink: 
terry


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

One could ask why go to Haggerston Castle?

Tiss a place much occupied by statics and I believe bars etc.

Just a thought.

ALL the CC and CCC club sites in the Borders & indeed in Northumberland and including Edinburgh are good or very good in their own individual ways. I think I've been to them all in fairly recent times. Alas all have the "rip off Britain" syndrome these days.

You could try Alnwick Rugby Club site...£10.50 inc electrics and use of club and ablutions. See Alnwick Castle and The Garden.

HTH

Ken.......with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

if its fish & chips you are after, head up the coastal route over the Forth Bridge and on up to the East Neuk of Fife to a town called Anstruther (pronounced Ainster locally). You will find the best ever fish and chip shop, it has won awards year after year and the fish is always fresh, which you can't always guarantee anywhere else.

Its a lovely drive on up to St Andrews too!

Enjoy..

Carol - Bernie's OH


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*places to go*

hi maddie a good site near edinburgh is drumohr near musselburgh a good base for east coast and the city .also if you do get to loch lomond the c/and caravan club have a great site on the lochside in Luss and the best place to eat there is the coachhouse a bit pricey but excellent an ideal base again for helensburgh /glasgow but hey you can always just chill out and enjoy the views hope this helps anything else just ask .JAKS :lol:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Just spent a night at a farm site (C&CC) at Bellingham in Northumberland. I can fully recomend it, right in the village and has the hens from chicken run on it (never knew a hen could run so fast) they will die for a bit of bread and eat out of your hand. Its on the Pennine Way and has a loverly setting. Only down side was the state of the showers after all the walkers had been in.

We also visited the Farne islands, Bamburgh, Seahouses and Dunstonburgh / Craster

Bubblehead


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi just to say thanks and keep them comming
cheers 
terry


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

To be honest, nice phrase that, I have difficulty in recommending anywhere for good food in Scotland. 
I know folk will bounce back at this, but we have some truly awful experiences up there, in Edinburgh, the borders, the lochs and the west coast.
Finding a pub B&B on a fishing lochside and going there to eat and finding all microwave meals when it was fully booked with fishers in the height of the season was one exapmle.


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Places to eat in Edinburgh*

Hi Terry,

When we visit Edinburgh, we always pop along to the Kebab Mahal in Nicholson Square. No frills cafe style but a very nice curry for a decent price. Always end up stuffed! It's quite small and if you end up waiting for a table, it's worth the wait, I can promise you!

Another cheap eat is the Baked Potato shop at the top of the hill on Cockburn street. It's actually vegetarian but you wouldn't know with all the lovely fillings! I'm quite partial to the vege haggis myself!

There's a small chain called 'Monster Mash' that we've also been to - one is on Thistle Street an the other I think is somewhere near Greyfriars church. Down to earth food a reasonable prices. I think they were doing a Mexican style menu as well as the more traditional food menu.

If you fancy spending a bit more cash you could go to Sweet Melindas - 11 Roseneath Street. Not been there myself but some friends of ours have and they rave about it constantly. Nice seafood and fish apparently.

Nice coffee and cakes at A Taste of Italy on Lawnmarket and also at the Elephant House on George IV Bridge (where JK Rowling apparently wrote some of the Harry Potter Books)

Hope this helps!

Stimpy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Good food near to Haggerston castle / Edingburgh*

ARGHH!

It's a conspiracy - it must be. Two threads about my beloved hame toon in three days, and both SCHPELT RONG!!!

Please - a little edit goes a long way...??

Dougie.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Dougie.send me the correct spelling and I will edit it(promise) :lol: but if it is your home town why have you not sent me anywhere good to eat? restaunts etc,good english/scotish food??????????????
terry
EDINBROUGH????? :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

maddie said:


> Hi Dougie.send me the correct spelling and I will edit it(promise)


BIG SCREAM
Don't care if this is a wind-up - I've fallen for it. EDINBURGH....



maddie said:


> :lol: but if it is your home town why have you not sent me anywhere good to eat? restaunts etc,good english/scotish food??????????????


It's the toon whit me & the missus wuz brung up in, y'ken. In return for putting right a terrible wrong, I'll let you have the name of the very best pub to visit. 

Dougie.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Dougie,I have corected the spelling now wheres the location/name of the pub? does it serve good grub? :lol: 
terry
ps still need good food near H / castle or am I doing the cooking? I make a mean yorkshire pud :wink:


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Er Dougie.....Edinburgh...OK? I think that's what I put.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

maddie said:


> Hi Dougie,I have corected the spelling


You're an officer and a gentleman, sah.  A deal's a deal, so:-

Go to Rose Street, which run parallel (East-West) with Princes Street. Go the the west end just off South Charlotte Street, and you'll find DIRTY DICK'S. Let me recommend the haggis, tatties & neeps with whiskey sauce <drools>.

Rose Street has a number of historic pubs including AULD HUNDRED (named after Psalm 100 - All People Which On Earth Do Dwell). Just wander along & have a look.

Another amazing traditional pub is the ENSIGN EWART, 2 minutes' walk from the entrance to Edinburgh Castle. With all these pubs, you won't get any trouble, and they contain a huge amount of history (as well as fine Malts ).

There are literally hundreds of good eating places in the city, and if you'd like a non-pub restaurant, let me know & I'll tell you about two or three you'll not be disappointed with.

Dougie.


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Maddie,

that fish & chip shop I told you about in Anstruther.....its so good a newly married couple had their wedding reception in it! (according to a report in the Daily Record today)

Bernie

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/

'For Batter or Worse'


----------



## dunny (Oct 4, 2006)

hi :idea: :idea: :idea: If you are going to loch lomond try lomondwood caravansite just off a82 in Balloch its next door to macdonalds and a china rest , Its not far from town and lomond shores is only 5 mins away
   
yours Dunny


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Bernies said:


> that fish & chip shop I told you about in Anstruther.....its so good ...


I agree - we had a family Do there not so long ago - fish suppers to die for, in a lovely quaint port setting.

Dougie.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, thanks all, and Dougie fire away,we may not get to them all but names are allways handy as we may drop on them as we are walking around.
As to Haggis I will have to pluck up courage as my last escapade put me off for life.When I was 20 ish I called in a buchers for a sarnie and all they had was Haggis so I got one leaving the shop the lady asked if she could wrap it and I said NO I WAS EATING IT jumped in the van and drove off biting into it NO ONE told me it was raw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
terry


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Terry,

So many, so many.

Cafe Sardi, Forrest Road (Italian) - 5 mins walk south from Royal Mile

Voujon, Newington Road (Indian) - 5-10 mins by car south of Princes Street

Frankensteins, George IV Bridge (theme pub with restaurant upstairs on balcony) (5 mins walk south from Royal Mile) - old converted church [sic], good food, really enjoyable experience

Jimmy Cheungs, Grindlay Street (Chinese) (5 mins walk from west end of Princes Street up Lothian Road)

If you end up at the CC site at Silverknowes (officially the Edinburgh Caravan Club) on the shores of the River Forth, Lauriston Farm is a nice out-of-town relaxing (Pub Grub) restaurant within walking distance (15 mins) of the site.

The port of *Leith* is a short (10-15 mins) bus or car ride from the centre, and is a rejuvenated and trendy old town with loads of restaurants (when I were a lad, Leith wasn't a nice place at all...). Have a look >> here <<.

These are some which I can recommend.

Dougie.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello again!

If it's fish your after you cannot get a better place to eat than the famous Peacock Inn at Newhaven about 2 miles from the CC site. My father who was a trawlerman for most of his life will not eat anywhere else when he visits us in Edinburgh.

It's very easy to find from the site. When you leave the site entrance take a right then first left and follow the road for 1.5 miles. You will come to a roundabout straight over following the shoreline. The Peacock's about an other mile on the right across from Newhaven Harbour you can't miss it. Its located on a busy road so parking may be difficult. It's also very very popular so booking may be recommended.....enjoy

http://www.thefoodplace.co.uk/restaurants/40004/Peacock+Inn+in+Edinburgh/

Looking for anything else just drop me a PM


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Stopping on the CC site next week 3,4th and 5th September is there easy public transport into the city.?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

grumpyman said:


> Stopping on the CC site next week 3,4th and 5th September is there easy public transport into the city.?


Yes - number 42 from the site entrance, every 20 minutes. Get a day saver (after 09:30 am) as the public transport in Edinburgh is excellent & you'll save money by far.

See http://www.lothianbuses.com/r42.shtml

Dougie.


----------



## barranquillo (Aug 30, 2007)

the Seafield and the Links in Seahouses are good. The Black Bull at Lowick used to be good but haven't been there for some time


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all once again I can see were spoilt for choice (good) any body any info around Haggerston castle area?
terry


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

Haggerston Castle.....don't that's my advise. Very commercial full of kids with chips and icecream running round with their balls and scooters.

But depends what your looking for. Their is a good CC site at Brewick upon Tweed with lovely view. Their is also a nice CCC site down that way can't remember name sorry. But sure you would find it with a simple Google!

Regards,

Stewart


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

maddie said:


> any info around Haggerston castle area?


'fraid not, although I was there when I was 2½ yrs old in a caravan with my folks - my dad had an Austin Cambridge. (Can't be helpful _all_ the time....) 

Dougie.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi again thanks for replys,as to H/C it's all booked so were stuck for a few days so I will go on long walks with the dog and leave her indoors to drown out the noise from kids etc, with some rock music on the cd :lol: 
terry


----------

